# need help quick



## wings (Aug 21, 2005)

I got a little problem...I was smoking a cigarette in my car and accidentally dropped it on my seat. Now I have this nasty hole in the middle of my seat. I was wondering how I would be able to get that fixed and how much that would cost me. If any one knows please help!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

buy another seat from a junkyard. that's going to be your cheapest way.

and stop smoking in your car. disgusting habit and it'll save you a ton of money.


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

> and stop smoking in your car. disgusting habit and it'll save you a ton of money.


i totally agree


----------



## wings (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> buy another seat from a junkyard. that's going to be your cheapest way.
> 
> and stop smoking in your car. disgusting habit and it'll save you a ton of money.


Thanks for the tip, believe me I have learned my lesson.  No more cigs for me. Do you know if my car has to stay at the shop over night so that they would be able to fix it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you buy a new seat from a junkyard, you can swap it out in about 10 minutes.


----------

